
I/O multiplexing using epoll and kqueue system calls - mmastrac
http://austingwalters.com/io-multiplexing/ 
======
gopalv
Ignoring POSIX has its own pains.

The only way to maintain sanity is to use an abstraction like libev (or
libevent) - when you find a bug, report it upstream and roll your own builds
till it gets into CentOS.

Like the memcached proxy (Moxi) used a patched libevent to work fast (though
the main server was rewritten in Golang - zBase).

~~~
IgorPartola
Then again, when there is an ambiguity in POSIX, it gets even worse. For
example, file locking is just messed up. Also, the only way to get something
standardized seems to be to create it and make it popular first.

